

Former President Carter Uses Snail Mail to Dodge NSA - iosnews
http://www.securityweek.com/former-us-president-carter-uses-snail-mail-evade-nsa

======
timrosenblatt
Something about the old tricks being the best tricks...

Although it turns out the USPS does do some monitoring:
[http://www.nytimes.com/2013/07/04/us/monitoring-of-snail-
mai...](http://www.nytimes.com/2013/07/04/us/monitoring-of-snail-
mail.html?_r=0)

